# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Paradoks mbi Zotin

## armandovranari

A mundet Zoti te krijoje nje gur aq te rende sa te mos kete mundesi ta ngreje dot?

----------


## ABIGAIL

ARMANDO!

Zoti mund te krijoje nje gure aq te rende saqe te mos kete mundesi ta ngreje dot, por ngaqe nuk do e ngreje dot, do bjeri e do te bjeri mbi koken tende....... :shkelje syri:  :buzeqeshje:  

Si thua te intereson????

Pa keqkuptim dhe miqesisht Abigail!

----------


## armandovranari

Eh Abigail/ Po qe se bejme muhabet per nje gur te tille ai duhet te jete aq i madh e aq i rende saqe kur te bjere do na beje cope te gjitheve, edhe ty edhe mua.
Gjithsesi ti nuk iu pergjigje pyetjes me lart.
A ka pergjigje ky paradoks?

----------


## ABIGAIL

Pergjigje ka!

Por nuk u pergjigjem pyetjeve te tilla.... pa kuptim...

Ndoshta nderroj mendje me vone...

Miqesisht Abigail!

----------


## armandovranari

Aha, Abigail, po i beke bisht muhabetit me duket, te trembi guri?  :buzeqeshje: 
Megjithese i je afruar pergjigjes........
mendohu mendohu, se po nuk e zgjidhem ku i dihet, Zoti e krijon vertet nje gur te tille dhe sic thua ti ben ta ngreje e na bie neve ne koke.
te pakten te jemi te pergatitur per mje gjeme te tille. :konfuz:   :konfuz:

----------


## SuNRiSeR

Abigaili nuk ka hallin se i bie ai guri dhe e vret, me teper merakoset se mos plagoset zoti dhe mjere ne qe nuk do kemi se kujt t'i lutemi  :buzeqeshje: lol

----------


## ABIGAIL

Ti Sunriser. vdes po nuk u fute ne keto tema te tilla.......

Mos e ndiq nga pas kaq shume Zotin, se mos kthehesh dhe behesh besimtar i Zotit......... :buzeqeshje: 

Jo per ndonje gje po une do gezohem shume.... sa ty nuk ta merr mendja  :shkelje syri:

----------


## MtrX

po armando,
Zoti mund ta krijoje ate gur aq te madh e te rende sa te mos e ngreje dot as ai vete, po po e krijoi pastaj, nuk do themi me "O Zot i madh!!!" po do themi " O Gur i madh!!!"
pershendetje...

----------


## afeida

ju nuk thate ne qofte se ky guri ka forme, mu mendja me shkoi Zoti ishte ai qe krijoji token ngjan me nje gur te madh, vetem se ka forme te rrumbullaket, dhe nuk e ngren dot. dhe as nuk e hedh dot. 
me respket.

----------


## ABIGAIL

ARMANDO! 
NESE TI ME TREGON MADHESINE E ZOTIT DHE KUFIJTE E TIJ ATEHERE DO TE THEM EDHE UNE NESE E KRIJON!

NESE EKZISTON DICKA E PAKUFISHME DHE E PAFUNDME, SI MUD TE KRIJOHET DICKA ME E MADHE SE SA AJO, PERDERISA NUK KA PERMASA DHE KUFI :shkelje syri: 

ME SHUME SHUME SHUME RESPEKT ABIGAIL! :buzeqeshje:

----------


## armandovranari

Atehere nuk mund?

 :buzeqeshje: 

Shiko Abigail  po ta kapesh ne planin llogjik, po ta zhveshesh fjaline i mbetet te jete " A mund..... ..... ... qe te mos mund ..........?
Pra a Mund Zoti qe te krijoje nje gur qe te Mos Mund ta ngreje?

Gabimi qendron ne formulimin e pyetjes, llogjikisht nje formulim i tille eshte i gabuar. 
Kaq ishte , e vetmja pergjigje e mundshme so ishte kjo: pytetja eshte llogjikisht e gabuar pra nuk ka si te kete pergjigje.

Nuk e di nese pajtohesh?

----------

